# Happy Birthday Riley!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

12/24

I hope with all the holiday excitement going on you get lots of birthday kisses and presents as well!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Riley!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RILEY!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday from Caz!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Riley from Brutus and Roxie!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RILEY!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::hug::cheer2:HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!:cheer2::hug::juggle:

Hope you have a great day with extra belly rubs from Mom and Dad and a big bully stick!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthda Riley.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Riley!!! I bet your momma got you something good!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Have a wonderful birthday, Riley !!! xo Biscuit


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Riley!!!!!

Hav a great day!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Happy Birthday Riley!!!!!!!!
:whoo:arty:arty::whoo:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday little X-Mas baby*, keep your crazy energy up little man!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you Everyone.



Gosh I cant believe it was over 2 years ago that I began my search for my first puppy ever. And now I could not imaging my life without either of my boys. They have brought so much love and joy into our lives.



DH had to work today so we will celebrate later when he gets home but Riley is definetly enjoying all the extra belly rubs and loving mom has been giving to him. We will try and get some pictures later to post and share with everyone.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!! A Christmas boy too! You and Monte need to play extra hard today and have a Blast!

Kohana sends lots of kisses & wet licks!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RILEY!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, RILEY.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hapy Birthday!! Aren't Christmas babies just wonderful!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I tried to get a video of Riley opening his present but it turned out way to dark. Riley would like to thank Amanda for the suggestion of the Tug Jug, both Riley and Monte got one, they both love them and are still playing with them. Riley also wants to send a thank you to Kara for helping mommy cook some cookies & chicken jerky for his birthday, he absolutely loves the chicken & cheese cookies yummy.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Jillee sends a BIG hug and kiss to her big brother!!!!! I am sure you guys had a great day with mommy being home.....enjoy the rest of your birthday and then enjoy christmas!!!! Hugs and Kissess!!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OHhh! Happy Birthday!!!!!!! ((((((((Riley)))))))

I'm so sorry I missed this  I haven't had enough time in the day the last few days!

I'm SOOOO glad he likes the cookies and Jerky!  I had a feeling he would.

Gucci sends her girlie kisses to Riley!! :kiss:

hugs,
Kara and Gucci!


----------

